# Low T7 Test Results



## lamelchor (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a family history of hypothyroidism and recently had a blood panel taken. My T3 and T4 results were both in the normal range, but my T7 came back low. Could I still have hypothyroidism? Are the low T7 results alone enough for concern?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lamelchor said:


> I have a family history of hypothyroidism and recently had a blood panel taken. My T3 and T4 results were both in the normal range, but my T7 came back low. Could I still have hypothyroidism? Are the low T7 results alone enough for concern?


Thyroid Profile T7 is the best single lab test for thyroid function. A normal T7 means normal thyroid function. TSH (Thyroid Stimulating Hormone) used with T7 to get a complete look at the thyroid function. The TSH is commonly used to monitor therapy for thyroid disorders.

It would seem if it is really low; that would not be good. What did your doctor say about it?

Could you post all your results with the ranges so we can have a look?


----------

